# Top aquarium stores in van?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I may be heading to van next week for meetings. Is there any cool fish stores that you guys recommend I check out?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Not too many stores in Vancouver itself but I would recommend the following:

Aquariums West
Fraser Aquarium
Noah's Pet Ark(mostly basic fish but they do always seem to have a supply of chocolate gouramis)
Multiplex (old school mum and pop)
April's(I'm pretty sure she still carries select fish)
Charles(check out his website - Canadian Aquatics)

That's all I can think of within Vancouver city boundaries. If you are into shrimp. there are a few more sponsors on here, just check the sponsors forums


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can make it into Burnaby I recommend King Ed's, Island Pets, and J&L Aquatics (they only have saltwater fish, but they have supplies for fresh).

My Vancouver favourites are Fantasy Aquatics, North American Pet Store, Fraser Aquariums, Canadian Aquatics (home business so you'd have to set up an appointment), Aquariums West (it's the only one right downtown).

I'm sure that there's more good stores, these are just the first ones that come to my mind. 

Are you looking for any particular type of fish or supplies?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Most of the sponsors are worth a visit - just a matter of seeing what they specialize in ie. discus, shrimp, plecos and what they have in stock for fish or equipment. If you're just browsing, the previous stores mentioned are good.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Right now I'm into shrimp and freshwater fish. (Mainly smaller tropicals)
I'm in kelowna and will be driving so out skirt areas or places on the way are no big deal.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I would start off with Fantasy Aquatics for shrimp and smaller fish - they just recently received shipments but check their hours, it's not the usual 10 to 5. North American pet store is just a few blocks down, only problem is that there's a lot of road work on Kingsway these days, so it's hit and miss for parking and traffic at times.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Right now I'm into shrimp and freshwater fish. (Mainly smaller tropicals)
> I'm in kelowna and will be driving so out skirt areas or places on the way are no big deal.


If travel isn't a problem then I would recommend adding J&L(for supplies); Fantasy Aquatics and North American Pets to your list, as well as Patrick(mykiss)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are interested in shrimp you should also try to connect up with Ebi-Ken and take a look at his stock too!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

If you happen to be anywhere near Delta/Surrey, Roger's Aquatics @ 81st Ave., & 120 th St. (Scott Rd.,) is argueably the best store south of the Fraser River (for marine & freshwater both, and for plants - the staff service is excellent, as well as knowledgeable). IMO it's also one of the best in all of greater Vancouver.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Canadian Aqua Farm has really awesome flowerhorns, kois, and discus that you really should go check it out. The owner, Rick is located in maple ridge and he is a sponsor here. You can contact him via PM, facebook, or email. His beautiful fish room is located in his house, so you do need to make an appointment. 
Not meaning to offend anyone but in my opinion--and I believe most will agree with me--you will not find such beautiful discuswith such high quality in such quantity in any LFS.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/canadian-aqua-farm-discus-hatchery-75/

If you are into wild caught fish imported from the Amazon, Charles is the man. Heis located in Vancouver, kind of close to Richmond. This is the web site: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/
His partner Pat (mykiss) is located iN Richmond and he carries fish, supplies(light, tank...), CO2 tanks, and is also a distributor of ADA products.

Hope you have a great time here fish hunting.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So it looks like I will be in burnaby for training for a few days ... any ones in and abouts the area?


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Island Pets and J&L!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Don't forget about kingeds


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

shift said:


> So it looks like I will be in burnaby for training for a few days ... any ones in and abouts the area?


What part of Burnaby? There's still a few stores in Vancouver a few minutes away from Burnaby.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

willingdon area


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd go to fantasy, king Ed for equipment or supplies . J&l cheap on supplies
But
Mainly a
Saltwater store. Start at king Ed go down kings way to fantasy then grest northern then keep going down to bc place and see aquariums west. That should do it. 
I don't have fish so don't worry about April's lol. 
Fins and more if in surrey is good. Nice healthy fish and lots of good supplies. 
Rogers also as someone said.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

But if you need any seachem products, head to J&L... good prices. 
Besides, even as a non-salty I love looking at their selection of fish. It's like going to the aquarium, except free! (except for the money you end up spending regardless...)


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are heading to JL, check out their website first. Everything they have is listed and from my experience their stock status is real time. Prices can't be beat but yes mainly SW. I'd go to King Ed's too if you have time and want to wander. I could spend a couple hours there.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Do either of the burnaby ones have a good selection of shrimp? (and decent prices!  ?)


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantasy has shrimp and good prices.


----------

